# Brushy Mnt



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I like Brushy mtn for the most part but shipping is rediculous and their website screws up alot mis quoting shipping costs.
Then takes them a few days to let you know you can pay more or cancel..
ill stick with Mann Lake...they offer free shipping on most orders over $100


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

Beeman I agree with you unless you are buying complete hives. There shipping I personally think they are makeing $ on it. But overall I have had good luck with them. What is this free shipping in Dec. SFISHER I have never seen them offer free shipping. I know Kellybees offers free shipping over thanks giving week.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I noticed that trend as well. One other bee store does something similar. All their pricing is low, but shipping is like $40 and the price of shipping increases as you add more items. They do say shipping includes certain fees etc... but it's obviously where they're marking stuff up and making their money but they suck you in with the low prices.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

They have free shipping for the first couple of weeks in December then they clos for the year. They will advertise it in the bee magazines, they will give you a secret word like "santa", to place with your order, and then shipping is free,


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I do not think that Brushys shipping is that bad, and maybe I live close to them, but I usually get what I order in a couple of days.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*



sfisher said:


> and then shipping is free,


 Only if you live east of the Mississippi


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*



Beeman410 said:


> I like Brushy mtn for the most part but shipping is rediculous and their website screws up alot mis quoting shipping costs.
> Then takes them a few days to let you know you can pay more or cancel..
> ill stick with Mann Lake...they offer free shipping on most orders over $100


This has been my experience. I have had to cancel 2-3 orders because of it. 

There is some beekeeping stuff on Amazon.com...wish there was more, as I have Amazon Prime and shipping is free.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I didnt know that, guess cause I live east of the mississippi. Maybe thats why my shipping rates arent so bad also.


HONEYDEW said:


> Only if you live east of the Mississippi


----------



## JasperCountyNative (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

Shipping has prevented me from ordering from brushy mtn. Glad to hear about amazon, I will have to check that out


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I have ordered several items this year from Brushy Mountain, and they have shipped faster than any other supplier. I don't find shipping charges any higher than other places,but I think they are all extremely high. It doesn't pay to order a small item as the shipping cost may be higher than the price of the item. This is true of all items that I haver ordered from the internet.it would be rather easy to obtain their shipping rates and compare to others but not worth the time as my orders are not substantial.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*



HONEYDEW said:


> Only if you live east of the Mississippi


Interesting since they have a branches in Cali and Mn. Dunno :scratch:... I live in Florida so shipping is free over $100 from Mann Lake. I just placed an order so we'll see about service. 

I've ordered from Dadant and got satisfactory service, but they seem to hold orders and ship once per week and I also get hit with state sales tax since they have a branch in Florida. So that's another plus for Brushy Mtn, Walter T. Kelley and Mann Lake in my case.

*Brushy Mountain*, I've got their catalog (along with many others) and have noticed that their prices on many things seems to be a tad higher. Not much, but higher. I have also noticed on many of the websites of all these distributors that their "reviews" sections are pretty lame and vacant. I suppose not many customers bother to go back and review specific products. I suppose I need to start doing this myself as I usually pay some attention when an onsite review is available. Sucks that they would only post positive "reviews".


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

I don't know what happened to your review Steve but my poor review of the hive top feeder I put in last week is now up on their website for all to see


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*

Well based on what I have just seen on here the first magazine I got from them just today went in the trash.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Shipping aside ...... Why would they hold back publishing a bad review ... and then publish a good review ??? seems like they probably toss every bad review and dont let the costumers have the real story on the products that they sell 

The High price pruducts and the high priced shipping combined with the sorted reviews in favor of their company steer this guy (and others like you) to better companies 

Mann Lake and Dadant are great people and dont lie to the public ..... my two and a half cents


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never had any problem with BM. But I don't use them exclusively, either. They do, however, have some informative webinars and videos that are useful, IMO.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is my negative review as proof http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-10-Frame-Hive-Top-Feeder/productinfo/423/


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ordered from them three times, all great experiences. Mann lake was great too, as was kelly, as was dadant.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

xcugat at least you could put a box on yours. The problem with the nuc feeder, which I stated in my review, is that a box wont fit on top of the feeder. The feeder is to big, I had to build my own. And then the telescopic top just fit over the shims (boxs) I built. I didnt think to measure for that, I got luck by a 1/8".


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are some of my recent orders with shipping prices

Brushy Mnt
Order, Shipping cost
134.80, 20.50
167.20, 22.86
17.35, 9.53
43.65, 11.60

Pigeon Mnt
Order, Shipping cost
120.78, 33.98

Walter Kelly
Order, Shipping cost
104.00, 16.32

I dont think Brushy is that far out of line on shipping; if at all. Also you have to remember alot of the things we buy from the bee suppliers are over sized, which I'm sure cost more to ship.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Brushy Mnt not showing bad reviews*



Nature Coast beek said:


> Interesting since they have a branches in Cali and Mn. Dunno :scratch:...


 sorry we're talking Brushy Mt. here and I don't think they have branches in Cali. or Mn. you are obviously thinking Mann Lake


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree that they should post all the reviews, bad and good.

There are items Brushy has that no one else does that I like alot. The transport/robber and the florida robber screens have been a huge help for me. Also, they have a cardboard wax covered nuk that is my favorite of the 3 kinds I've tried. It has inserts that are frame holders where they sit more secure in the box. I didn't need a special stapler for it as I did with a different one from another company. Shipping was fast and I didn't think price any different than Dadant or other major supplier. I also got some mason jar lids from them that were much more reasonable than anywhere else I've seen.


----------



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well their shipping may be in line with the others but its still rather expensive.
and I have shipped boxes larger then what I have recieved for half the price.
But like I said earlier... I like brushy mtn. I order from them alot...
Their shipping is fast and their great to talk to on the phone.
BUT when I place a $200-$300 order and they misquote the shipping.
Then I get a call almost a week later because they wanna add another $75 for shipping... Its just fustrating... 
As for their products, they do carry good quality stuff. Atleast what I have ordered was.
but yeah shipping costs have prevented me from placing more then one order with them..


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish they'd send nails with their boxes like Kelley's does.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Walter T. Kelley and have never had a problem. There website works fine and they have excellent customer service. As for shipping, since I attend their yearly beek school the first of June, I just place a phone order before the class and when I show up, my order is on the loading dock in a nice, neat stack. (Just my $0.02)

Phil


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

@ Honeydew

Thought you were responding to previous poster that stated Mann Lake shipping was free over $100 bucks, which it is. Thought you were saying that only applied east of MS river. Accept my deepest apologies to misinterpretation of your response. So Mann Lake shipping IS FREE COUNTRYWIDE over $100.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

sfisher said:


> I made a bad review on a nuc feeder that I got from Brushy Mnt almost 2 months ago, and they never posted it.


Have you tried to submit your review a second time? That would be a bit more telling.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Dont want to start any disagreements here but why should I have to submit it a secomd time? What I did do was submit a second different review, a good review. And it had no problem being posted within a week. So Im sure they had no problem recieving my bad review.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

sfisher said:


> why should I have to submit it a secomd time?


Because stuff happens. I get emails complaining about this or that on the forum not working only to find out there was a legitimate reason why it wasn't. Often due to _*user*_ issues. Anytime people are involved in making something work there will be problems. I step away for a few days to take a vacation and these sorts of things can very easily slip through the cracks. So try again and see what happens. I'd be surprised that an online business offering feedback on products would be so naive to think they could squelch all negative feedback. This age of business doesn't work that way. Perhaps they have rules for posting feedback and you didn't follow them? I don't know, but trying to point out that it's rarely so cut and dry. Members here post messages that contain inappropriate words. If I have time I may edit the post. Other times I simply delete it. Another possible reason.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nature Coast beek said:


> @ Honeydew Accept my deepest apologies to misinterpretation of your response.


No harm no foul


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

BM has the best Copper top covers by far. Tony


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

This is what I got for an "entrance reducer." Am I wrong for thinking they should have just called it a block of wood, not an entrance reducer? I actually do use both sizes of entrances on my nucs. Teeny. Not so Teeny. And a little grass to make Not so Teeny bigger than Teeny but smaller than Not so Teeny.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats a nuc entrance reducer--just a block of wood that is the standard as I have seen


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Interesting. I ordered one of these kits before and it had the standard reducer. Guess I got spoiled.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I placed another review of the feeder, and this time they posted it.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

I live with in an hour of their Pa store. So shipping aside they do tend to cost more but I will say the Items they have are very good quality. And the people are very helpfull and make me feel like they really want me to be happy with my visit.


----------

